# Spices



## Eiji Tunsinagi (May 20, 2010)

Let me see… let me see… what do I think of you?  I barely know you…  You seem really nice, but we all seem really nice when we’re all dressed up and standing around, when we make small talk, when we half smile, when we know how to take a joke and how to lift one off the ground, how to hold our hands out right and brush our hair back straight, how to rhyme alright -- all that good stuff -- this is how I know you must be a halfway decent person…  but is halfway enough?  

There is always someone better, if better is the appropriate word.  Well.  Always someone… well, different…?  That sounds about right.  That sounds just unfortunate enough.  “People are like spices” -- does that make sense? Probably not.  What I mean is -- granular in nature, sometimes, coarse, sometimes fine, sometimes neither, but all -- spice, even, still.  Spices.  That sounds about right.  

And you’re really really nice, but you’re not what I was expecting.  And sometimes these things take time -- disappointments, that is.  I hope I haven’t wasted your time.  I hope I haven’t wasted your thoughts or your conversation, all that was, while it occurred, relatively enjoyable (I feel now after typing ‘relatively’ the need that this may all be coming across a bit crass… too late, yeah?) and maybe you will take the little time we were together and make some sort of mental scrapbook (or wanted poster) and use the experiences to further craft your being.  

Okay, that was a bit too self help even for my tastes.  You are really really decent.  See what I did there?  I’ve gone from nice to decent.  Oh, this isn’t really helping your cause, but this isn’t your consciousness, now is it?  Or… is it?  Or… are… we?  I think this whole bit needs more salt...


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 20, 2010)

Little nit:-
 "how to hold *are* hands the right way*s*"
Our two hands, one way of holding them.
I see where you are going, I didn't feel enough was made of the title, for example spices enhance other tastes would make a good interpersonal metaphor. I liked the swap from "nice" to "decent", these little word choices can be so revealing.


----------



## Eiji Tunsinagi (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for pointing out that error, Olly -- and yes, I agree I should expand more on the spices idea, writing the piece I simply stumbled across the idea and ran with it for what I could at the time.  There is a lot more to say in it though.  I'm definitely going to rewrite this piece (probably completely rewrite it and focus it better) and post again.


stephen


----------



## Reese (May 23, 2010)

Have you been going on a lot of blind dates recently? lol 

No person will ever live up to what you expect. That's just being human for ya! 

I can understand the thought process though. It can be tiring can't it? Wrap it up for us, and tell us the point! I am eager to hear it actually.


----------

